# My 40th Birthday



## fucthest8 (Jan 11, 2006)

In the spirit of having threads that run for absolutely fucking months before the actual event ....

It's my 40th this year. June 15th.

So here's what I'm thinking. I know a bloke with a decent rig. Perhaps some of you do too. I know a few blokes with some records who don't mind spending some time behind the decks. I know a pretty broad assortment of interesting and entertaining people. All we need is a bit of privately owned land .... 

*LET'S FUCKING 'AVE IT*​


Anyone interested?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 11, 2006)

(wonders if he'll be driven out of the Yokel forum by rustic types with pitchforks.. )

festivals and the like permitting, i'd be up for watching you roll around in a pile of your own vomit for your 40th!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 11, 2006)

me too ... hardly been anywhere truly "repetitive-beaty" since I turned 40 myself - many moons ago  

maybe the break will have done me good ...


"like a virgin ...dum dum dum de dum ..."


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 12, 2006)

40   

you old fart fuct

i will be revelling in my youthful age of 39 for oooo 10 days after you.

so a big party around then sounds good. sadly the garden at Rubber Towers isn't big enough for what you have in mind.but i'll kep my eye open


you could always have it proper old skool style and have a return to Dunkeswell airfield, though  I guess that at your age you won't want to be running away from coppers


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm sure we can get our collective arses over there......


----------



## aqua (Jan 12, 2006)

this might just be possible


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm missing the bristol do in feb (unsound) so I'll pull out all the stops for this....


----------



## etnea (Jan 12, 2006)

oooh yes I think so  'sbeen WAY too long


----------



## Pieface (Jan 12, 2006)

You'll have forgotten by June, old man   

I'll come and push you over, and then push Dub over too


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 12, 2006)

So, combined bash with the rubbery one around the 17th then?

I've got one 10k rig sorted, one potential venue to have a look at ...  ooh I'm getting excited already! If for no other reason than catching up with a lot of people I haven't seen for ages - you're not the only one etnea, its been way too long with loads of people. 

As for you PieEye - I'll have forgotten what you look like maybe, but I NEVER forget a party. 

Just what I did at them


----------



## xes (Jan 12, 2006)

Fucking hell,talk about making sure people know it's your bithday!! 

Hooooow many months in advance 


Right fuck it,I'm there. I'll also bring acid techno and or gabba if you wish.

Happy Birthday for 6 months time you old bastard


----------



## xes (Jan 12, 2006)

talking of parties,you up that thar lunnon next week for drop the bomb?


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 12, 2006)

I know a bloke with a sound system who might be up for it.  Stomping techno though, so you'd better be prepared.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 12, 2006)

ALready got one of those mate


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jan 12, 2006)

xes said:
			
		

> Fucking hell,talk about making sure people know it's your bithday!!
> 
> Hooooow many months in advance
> 
> ...



Yeah, well it is his FORTIETH so I'll be putting up a sticky for the 'fuct's zimmer frame birthday donation appeal' a little bit closer to the time   

(As for next w/end I understand we're full steam ahead - there's been no hardcore nonsense in our lives since .... oooh .... last time we saw you   )


----------



## Epico (Jan 12, 2006)

Could be a laugh. 

I hope it doesn't collide with Sonar though. I have a feeling it might.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 13, 2006)

we potentially have our holiday in greece then but will try our hardest to avoid a clash as i think this is one not to be missed


----------



## Termite Man (Jan 13, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> we potentially have our holiday in greece then but will try our hardest to avoid a clash as i think this is one not to be missed


and it's your birthday on the 20th as well so you could steal a bit of fuct and rubbershoes' birthday thingy stuff as well


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 13, 2006)

any chance of DJBumscrub doing a set? I lurrve his techno stuff.
ETA: also, any chance you dragging squirrel down to London for MY 40th, in august?


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 13, 2006)

You *bet*, on both counts Jezza


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 14, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> ETA: also, any chance you dragging squirrel down to London for MY 40th, in august?




 You're 40 in August?? You musta had a hard life mate     xx

Fuct, will this be in Brizzle area or somewhere else? What with being over 40 I need a comfy bed and all


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 15, 2006)

Am currently in negotiations with the Cabbage to move the week of our holiday to make sure we are here for this. Because i can go on holiday any time but i can only celebrate a good friends 40th once in our lifetime.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 16, 2006)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> You're 40 in August?? You musta had a hard life mate     xx


ooh you rotter....


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 16, 2006)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> Fuct, will this be in Brizzle area or somewhere else? What with being over 40 I need a comfy bed and all



Probably somewhere in Devon, but I can work on getting you a bed 






			
				onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Am currently in negotiations with the Cabbage to move the week of our holiday ...



Don't do that shells, this is me we're talking about! It'll probably end up being in July and I'll be such a mess I won't even remember who was there!

Seriously though, I can't absolutlely guarantee when it will be from so far in advance - book yer hols first!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 16, 2006)

LOL

So then...Let me get this straight...you will be celebrating turning 40...

When - Sometime June/Julyish
Where - somewhere in a field in the depths of Devon

Am I close?    

Please don't clash with Ashton Court! Or my trip to Papa New Guinea!


----------



## Kameron (Jan 16, 2006)

Sounds like a hell of a party. I'd even leave my beloved London for this 



			
				gentlegreen said:
			
		

> "like a virgin ...dum dum dum de dum ..."


You and han are at this. Is it strictly necessary?


----------



## JTG (Jan 16, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> So then...Let me get this straight...you will be celebrating turning 40...
> 
> ...



Is he related to Papa Lazaru?

Or is he the one who had a brand new pigbag?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 16, 2006)

I _might_ like to come to this 


*starts airing tent*


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Anyone interested?


I could be!
Give us a shout closer to the date and I'll slap in (some) details in the Events Diary, if you like.


----------



## Termite Man (Jan 16, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Don't do that shells, this is me we're talking about! It'll probably end up being in July and I'll be such a mess I won't even remember who was there!
> 
> Seriously though, I can't absolutlely guarantee when it will be from so far in advance - book yer hols first!



Don't worry Holidays moved and I'm still off work for Shells birthday as well , neither of us would want to miss helping you celebrate !


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 17, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I _might_
> *starts airing tent*



Whoooooooo!

Are we gonna be staying in tents?

Make sure there's enough room for me spanx! I know bombscare's mum and Dad live close by but he has this awful habit of making me have tea and cake with his parents when I'm still munted as fek! Much as I love his parents to bits as they are the best parents anyone could wish for, he seems to get a kick out of watching me try to act 'straight' whilst struggling to eat chocolate sponge cake and holding a sensible conversation with his mother!  

Is there anywhere I can get any UV or glow in the dark paint? I wanna 'pimp me wellies' for the event    

Which is when exactly?...June/July?   

Oh and Juttug...Papa 'Roach' would be closer...


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 17, 2006)

Right, for those of you who can't read <stares at Fizz> provisional plan is for

*June 17th*

And if it all works out, hope to have at least one or two 
SUF/Truelove DJs there as well as the usual suspects .






			
				editor said:
			
		

> I could be!
> Give us a shout closer to the date and I'll slap in (some) details in the Events Diary, if you like.



Cheers ed! Things are sure to change a million times before June, so I'll let you know when it's a bit more settled 





			
				Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I _might_ like to come to this



And we _might_ tell you where it is


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 17, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> It's my 40th this year. June 15th.


Spooky. It was my fortieth on that very day last year.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 17, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Right, for those of you who can't read <stares at Fizz> provisional plan is for
> 
> *June 17th*
> 
> ...




OK cool well it would be ace if it was on the 17th as that would be 3 days before my 27th birthday


----------



## sparkling (Jan 17, 2006)

If its okay I think I'd like to really try and get there...be nice to see people again and of course help Fuct celebrate.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 17, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I know bombscare's mum and Dad live close by but he has this awful habit of making me have tea and cake with his parents when I'm still munted as fek! Much as I love his parents to bits as they are the best parents anyone could wish for, he seems to get a kick out of watching me try to act 'straight' whilst struggling to eat chocolate sponge cake and holding a sensible conversation with his mother!


I really shouldn't....   
include me in for downloading data from the moon in Devon (ask fizzer)


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 19, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> I really shouldn't....
> include me in for downloading data from the moon in Devon (ask fizzer)



Sorry Jezza but there will be no downloading of any Lunar Data that weekend, I've checked and it's a wanning gibbous


----------



## on_the_fly (Jan 19, 2006)

No one let Fizzer in ya tent for GOD SAKES !


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 19, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Whoooooooo!
> 
> Are we gonna be staying in tents?
> 
> ...




SPONGECAKE ?


Chocolate fucking spongecake. .?


Who's fucking house have you bin round ? Never ever in my life ave we ever ever had chocolate spongecake.


I'll have you know its not just a chocolate spongecake. . .  its a bombscare dads, made with love, homemade chocolate spongecake with choc chips and proper icing in the centre served with lashing of real devon cream made the proper way

Chocolate spongecake indeed

no Marks and Sparks tatt round ours I'll thank you.


You'll be saying the coffee tables from IKEA next


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 19, 2006)

Bollox thats me nominated as cake moniter now innit.


----------



## on_the_fly (Jan 19, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Bollox thats me nominated as cake moniter now innit.




And you will love it !

(prob nominates you as coffee table inspector aswell)


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 19, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Sorry Jezza but there will be no downloading of any Lunar Data that weekend, I've checked and it's a wanning gibbous



Thank FUCK, it will be mad enough without it.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 19, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Sorry Jezza but there will be no downloading of any Lunar Data that weekend, I've checked and it's a wanning gibbous


damn  
EXTREMELY HEAVY jars of honey?
<looks hopeful>


----------



## Idaho (Jan 19, 2006)

Just to add needless old wivery into the equation. But I am convinced that the first half of June every year is really hot and sunny and the last half is wet and miserable - so make it earlier rather than later.

Normally off on holiday around then... perhaps as far away as Cornwall - so it's a definate maybe


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 20, 2006)

I have to say it is traditional that it rains on my birthday. Except for last year, so fingers crossed.

Either way, the "venue" we're working on has barns, so it should be cool.

Nice to see you being as definite as ever


----------



## Idaho (Jan 20, 2006)

Indeed  

You know what it's like planning ahead when you've got little uns - it's like pushing jelly with a piece of string.


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 20, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> You know what it's like planning ahead when you've got little uns - it's like pushing jelly with a piece of string.




Wax the string, it'll be easier


----------



## Idaho (Jan 20, 2006)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> Wax the string, it'll be easier



Only a little!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 21, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> So, combined bash with the rubbery one around the 17th then?
> 
> I've got one 10k rig sorted



Lets be 'avin' some!!


----------



## thefuse (Feb 10, 2006)

its my 41st today so im gonna jump on the birthday thread bandwagon.
i might be up for a party in june, (no pilton etc)
have got about an hour long set of classic old skool tunes and about 4 good dnb tunes if youre still wanting djs
sold all the rest of my records recently and moving house is mush easier now


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 10, 2006)

my 46th is in June so I will definitely be wanting to do something to start my late 40s the way I want them to continue    

.


----------



## jjuice (Mar 2, 2006)

*1966 babies are born to party!*

Any room on the bandwagon for me ? I'll be celebrating my 40th In August (at Beautiful Days 'cos I'm a lucky dab) but would love to celebrate with you and yours. I don't have a rig, but there's more than one way to positively contribute to a party.  

Hurry up summer..


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 7, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> In the spirit of having threads that run for absolutely fucking months before the actual event ....
> 
> It's my 40th this year. June 15th.
> 
> ...


Sounding good, Mr st8.


----------



## space-hopper (Mar 11, 2006)

oi oi fuct ya cunt  LETS'S FUCKING 'AVE IT  ,  sounds like a call to arms to me


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 13, 2006)

I'll get to wear me purple wellies with the flowers on...brill   

Are we still thinking of bringing tents?


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 14, 2006)

space-hopper said:
			
		

> oi oi fuct ya cunt  LETS'S FUCKING 'AVE IT  ,  sounds like a call to arms to me



Oi oi yerself  cunt 

I always miss you when you're on here. i.e. once every 3 months. 

You'd be very welcome mate.

And Fizz - er, if you like? Depends how long you're planning on staying!

And thefuse, gentlegreen, jjuice ... come one, come all as far as I'm concerned. The more the merrier!

<goes off to remind someone to be really nice to someone else who has a venue....>


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 14, 2006)

Do we have an actual date for this yet???


----------



## thefuse (Mar 14, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> And thefuse, gentlegreen, jjuice ... come one, come all as far as I'm concerned. The more the merrier!
> 
> <goes off to remind someone to be really nice to someone else who has a venue....>


cool. i have no idea where i'll be at any given time but if i can come i will.
itd be good to put some faces to usernames and all that


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 14, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Do we have an actual date for this yet???



Ahem.




			
				fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Right, for those of you who can't read <stares at Fizz> provisional plan is for
> 
> *June 17th*


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 14, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Ahem.




ta babes i forgot me glasses innit. You ready for a london invasion mate


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 14, 2006)

Like I said me dear, the more, the merrier


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 14, 2006)

It's on the year planner with big thick highlighter pen round it.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 14, 2006)

_Excellent_


----------



## thefuse (Mar 14, 2006)

is this likely to be bristol way or deeper into darkest west country?


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 14, 2006)

down in devon i expect but fuct will know for sure


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 14, 2006)

so thats the 17th of June then right?


----------



## Idaho (Mar 14, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> so thats the 17th of June then right?



I'm really not sure.

When is it?


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 16, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> I'm really not sure.
> 
> When is it?



Well rumour has it The 17th June mate...but I could be wrong...


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 17, 2006)

Bastards


----------



## Maggot (May 23, 2006)

This is less than a month away.


----------



## Maggot (May 23, 2006)

By a bizarre coincidence I got an email just after posting this from a real life friend who is also having his 40th on 17th June. Looks like I'll have to give this a miss


----------



## djbombscare (May 23, 2006)

So its not the 16th then ?  





MWOOOHHOOOHOHOHHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> So its not the 16th then ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF?

Is it or isn't it the 16th of June now?















Oh...I see...wrong bloody thread! 

Fek sake!


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2006)




----------



## Streathamite (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm getting all confused now - could someone please  confirm for me whether this is 16th or 17th June. soz I'm a bit of a thickie


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jun 6, 2006)

*sigh*

this is the OLD thread. THIS http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=161919 is the new thread.

Do keep up at the back.


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 6, 2006)

OOOH that told im innit


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm practicing mental sloth in prep for me trip out west


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jun 6, 2006)

No cider for you young man!


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 6, 2006)

apols x 1000 couldn't think of a better answer to cover me embarrassment


----------

